# Texas, DFW Area Game Seeking 1-2 players



## Celestian (Aug 9, 2004)

I've a AD&D style game that has room for 1-2 players in the DFW area. We play 1 or 2 times a month at a location in West Fort Worth. We're all 28-38 years of age and been playing D&D for ages.

Email me at uce_mike@yahoo.com if you are interested and I'll give you more details and answer any questions you might have.


----------



## texasfunkymunky (Jun 24, 2005)

*trouble*

im having trouble replying to your email. so email me @ texasfunkymunky@yahoo   i havent gamed in several yrs but would like to start back. i have alot of experience gaming.
michael


----------

